# Guru Oriented



## Pyramid (Feb 15, 2008)

Guru Oriented is the one who follow Guru's Will, one who lives his life according to Guru's Teachings. When we start following Guru's Teachings, as a result Guru instills the awe of the Fearless One in our heart and mind. Guru shapes us(our mind/intellect) through His Word. 

The word 'GURMUKH' is used for Guru Oriented in Gurbani, which stands in contrast to the word 'Manmukh'. Manmukh is the one who follows his own will. He is the ego-centred one, the one who has turned his face away from the Guru. gurmukh sanmukh manmukh vemukhia

If we want to become Gurmukh, 'Surrender' is the action that is needed from
our part. Surrender to the Will of Guru. Hukam Rajaaee Chalanaa Naanak Likheyaa Naal. Live the life as Guru Ji tells us to live. He himself takes care of the rest. Nanak Chinta Mat Karo Chinta Tis Hi Hay. Charan Chalo Maarag Gobind.


Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 15, 2008)

Pyramid ji

Your understanding is so clear and focused. Some of these ideas are difficult to put into practice. Perhaps the key is realizing that our personal intelligence, efforts, abilities just haven't worked very well for as long as we can remember or we would not be so troubled, anxious, fearful, angry. So why not try something else? Something different?Why not try to trust Guru's Will. 



Pyramid said:


> Guru Oriented is the one who follow Guru's Will, one who lives his life according to Guru's Teachings. When we start following Guru's Teachings, as a result Guru instills the awe of the Fearless One in our heart and mind. Guru shapes us(our mind/intellect) through His Word.
> 
> As when we think about the day that has passed and realize that we make the same mistakes again and again because we are human. So why not ask Him to guide us?  And then let Him take us in a different direction.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, It is a very nice post and contains pearls of wisdom. Dear Pyramis ji, would you kindly elaborate as to what is Guru's will and Broad teachings. Yes, Sri Granth sahib ji would be full of these but your kind words will be very helpful. Kindly do not ask or refer to some other posts.
Just put in few lines please.
Also kindly throw somelight on the english term 'Duality'
[dujje/dujja]
Thanks and regards.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 16, 2008)

Go, everyone, and meet the True Guru, O my  soul; He implants the Name of the Lord, Har, har, within. Do not hesitate for  an instant tp meditate on the Lord, O my soul; who knows whether or not you  shall draw another breath? That time, that moment, that instant, that second is  so fruitful, O my soul, when the Lord comes into my consciousness. Servant  Nanak has meditated on the Naam, O my soul, and now, the Messenger of Death  does not even approach him. 

Guru Ram Das
Ang 540


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yograj said:
			
		

> Guru Oriented is the one who follow Guru's Will, one who lives his life according to Guru's Teachings. When we start following Guru's Teachings, as a result Guru instills the awe of the Fearless One in our heart and mind. Guru shapes us(our mind/intellect) through His Word.
> 
> The word 'GURMUKH' is used for Guru Oriented in Gurbani, which stands in contrast to the word 'Manmukh'. Manmukh is the one who follows his own will. He is the ego-centred one, the one who has turned his face away from the Guru. gurmukh sanmukh manmukh vemukhia
> 
> ...


 



			
				aad0002 said:
			
		

> Go, everyone, and meet the True Guru, O my soul; He implants the Name of the Lord, Har, har, within. Do not hesitate for an instant tp meditate on the Lord, O my soul; who knows whether or not you shall draw another breath? That time, that moment, that instant, that second is so fruitful, O my soul, when the Lord comes into my consciousness. Servant Nanak has meditated on the Naam, O my soul, and now, the Messenger of Death does not even approach him.
> 
> Guru Ram Das
> Ang 540


 
'Guru Oriented' and 'Self Willed', both are totally opposite personalities. The 'Guru Oriented' serves the Guru, that makes him or her a Bhagat. The 'Self Willed' serves maya, that makes him or her worldly. Guru Ji tells us that there cant be true alliance between the two.

In the following Shabad Guru Ji tells us in detail:

Gurbani Shabad:

pauVI ]
Bgqw qY sYswrIAw joVu kdy n AwieAw ]
krqw Awip ABulu hY n BulY iksY dw BulwieAw ]
Bgq Awpy myilAnu ijnI sco scu kmwieAw ]
sYswrI Awip KuAwieAnu ijnI kUVu boil boil ibKu KwieAw ]
clx swr n jwxnI kwmu kroDu ivsu vDwieAw ]
Bgq krin hir cwkrI ijnI Anidnu nwmu iDAwieAw ]
dwsin dws hoie kY ijnI ivchu Awpu gvwieAw ]
Enw KsmY kY dir muK aujly scY sbid suhwieAw ]16]


English Translation:

Pauree:
Between the Lord's devotees and the people of the world, there can never be any true alliance.
The Creator Himself is infallible. He cannot be fooled; no one can fool Him.
He blends His devotees with Himself; they practice Truth, and only Truth.
The Lord Himself leads the people of the world astray; they tell lies, and by telling lies, they eat poison.
They do not recognize the ultimate reality, that we all must go; they continue to cultivate the poisons of sexual desire and anger.
The devotees serve the Lord; night and day, they meditate on the Naam.
Becoming the slaves of the Lord's slaves, they eradicate selfishness and conceit from within.
In the Court of their Lord and Master, their faces are radiant; they are embellished and exalted with the True Word of the Shabad. ||16||


source:SikhiToTheMax



The 'Self Willed' is never satisfied, he or she serves the worldly entities: kaam krodh, lobh, moh, hankaar, ninda, chuglee, frabe and more. These entities made him or her dance to their tune.

The 'God Oriented' is always in peace, contentment, he serves the Guru. Guru always takes care of His devotee, worldly entities can't touch him or her. For Example: If krodh, due to its quality of making others serve it, tries to encroch upon a 'God Oriented' person, it fails. God Orinted is always with Guru- Guru blesses him or her with contentment. What krodh will be able to do? Gurbani showers the 'God Oriented' with peace all the time. 

The 'Self Willed' always picks fights with the 'God Oriented'.

Guru Ji explains in detail in the following Shabad:

Shabad Gurbani:

sloku mhlw 2 ]
mMqRI hoie ATUihAw nwgI lgY jwie ] Awpx hQI AwpxY dy kUcw Awpy lwie ]
hukmu pieAw Duir Ksm kw AqI hU Dkw Kwie ]
gurmuK isau mnmuKu AVY fubY hik inAwie ]
duhw isirAw Awpy Ksmu vyKY kir ivaupwie ]
nwnk eyvY jwxIAY sB ikCu iqsih rjwie ]1]


English Translation:

Shalok, Second Mehl:
Those who charm scorpions and handle snakes only brand themselves with their own hands.
By the pre-ordained Order of our Lord and Master, they are beaten badly, and struck down.
If the self-willed manmukhs fight with the Gurmukh, they are condemned by the Lord, the True Judge.
He Himself is the Lord and Master of both worlds. He beholds all and makes the exact determination.
O Nanak, know this well: everything is in accordance with His Will. ||1||

source:SikhiToTheMax


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2008)

He can be attained, but only with effort. We should not only hope  and wait for Him to hear us. First we must make the effort, and call out to Him in meditation and remembrance. Then will He answer by being the ladder, the boat, the raft. 

* ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪੂਰਾ ਜੇ ਕਰੇ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਾਚੁ ਅਤੋਲੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
* guramukh pooraa jae karae paaeeai saach athol ||1|| rehaao ||*
One who attains perfection as Gurmukh, obtains the Immeasurable True Lord. ||1||Pause||

ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਹਰਿਮੰਦਰੁ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਮਹਿ ਮਾਣਕ ਲਾਲ ॥ਮੋਤੀ ਹੀਰਾ ਨਿਰਮਲਾ ਕੰਚਨ ਕੋਟ ਰੀਸਾਲ ॥ 
* prabh harimandhar sohanaa this mehi maanak laal || mothee heeraa niramalaa kanchan kott reesaal ||*
The Palace of the Lord God is so beautiful. Within it, there are gems, rubies, pearls and flawless diamonds. A fortress of gold surrounds this Source of Nectar.


  ਬਿਨੁ ਪਉੜੀ ਗੜਿ ਕਿਉ ਚੜਉ ਗੁਰ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਿਹਾਲ ॥੨॥ 
* bin pourree garr kio charro gur har dhhiaan nihaal ||2||*
How can I climb up to the Fortress without a ladder? By meditating on the Lord, through the Guru, I am blessed and exalted. ||2||


ਗੁਰੁ ਪਉੜੀ ਬੇੜੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਤੁਲਹਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
* gur pourree baerree guroo gur thulehaa har naao ||*
The Guru is the Ladder, the Guru is the Boat, and the Guru is the Raft to take me to the Lord's Name.*


----------



## Pyramid (Feb 18, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Yes, It is a very nice post and contains pearls of wisdom. Dear Pyramis ji, would you kindly elaborate as to what is Guru's will and Broad teachings. Yes, Sri Granth sahib ji would be full of these but your kind words will be very helpful. Kindly do not ask or refer to some other posts.
> Just put in few lines please.
> Also kindly throw somelight on the english term 'Duality'
> [dujje/dujja]
> Thanks and regards.


 
Sorry Ji, 

I am feeling that I am not in a position to carry the weight of your kind of attitude which is like- CHHittar De naal Taarif, oh vi kindly. 

Tuhada Das(Your Servant for that 'you' which is the Embodyment of Truth)
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Feb 18, 2008)

aad0002 said:
			
		

> He can be attained, but only with effort. We should not only hope and wait for Him to hear us. First we must make the effort, and call out to Him in meditation and remembrance. Then will He answer by being the ladder, the boat, the raft.


 

Absolutely Correct. Need to become a Gurmukh, not easy, but the only way.

Guru Ji says 'aakhan aoukha saacha naao'
He also says 'nairaa hai door na jaane'
He assures us repeatedly : If we become Gurmukh, nothing is impossible.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 8, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
ANG 28
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਮਨਮੁਖ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਨੀ ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਪਤਿ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
manamukh naam n jaananee vin naavai path jaae ||
The self-willed manmukhs do not know the Naam. Without the Name, they lose their honor.


ਸਬਦੈ ਸਾਦੁ ਨ ਆਇਓ ਲਾਗੇ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ॥ 
sabadhai saadh n aaeiou laagae dhoojai bhaae ||
They do not savor the Taste of the Shabad; they are attached to the love of duality.​ 
Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------

